# Food Safety News - 12/30/2021 2021 outbreaks included fresh produce, cured meats, poultry and frozen shrimp



## daveomak.fs (Dec 30, 2021)

*2021 outbreaks included fresh produce, cured meats, poultry and frozen shrimp*
By Coral Beach on Dec 30, 2021 12:06 am
Although the COVID-19 pandemic dominated the news in terms of illnesses, foodborne pathogens also sickened people across the United States in 2021. Packaged leafy greens were behind four outbreaks. Two outbreaks of infections from Listeria monocytogenes were announced earlier this month by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Both were traced to bagged salads.... Continue Reading


*FDA investigates new E. coli outbreak; continues work on other outbreaks*
By Coral Beach on Dec 30, 2021 12:05 am
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating a new outbreak of E. Coli O157:H7 infections but has not yet identified a source of the pathogen. The only specific information available as of Dec. 29 is the patient count, which stands at 11. The agency reports that it has begun traceback efforts but it has not... Continue Reading


*Busting eggnog myths for New Year’s Eve safety*
By News Desk on Dec 30, 2021 12:03 am
Whether or not you’re a fan of eggnog, odds are someone in your family is bringing it to your New Year’s gathering. If not made properly, the recipe could include Salmonella.  This is especially dangerous if you are serving people at high risk for foodborne infections: young children and pregnant women, older adults, and people... Continue Reading


*Europe increases checks on melons after outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 30, 2021 12:02 am
The European Commission has tightened the rules around imports of Galia melons from Honduras because of a recent Salmonella outbreak. Emergence of a risk to human health because of possible Salmonella Braenderup contamination means official controls are to be increased with identity and physical checks on 10 percent of consignments entering the EU beginning Jan. 6. The... Continue Reading


----------



## dr k (Dec 30, 2021)

If you Sous Vide, then pasteurize the eggs. Hold 75 minutes at 135. The whites will be cloudy but has no impact on taste. Put eggs in a ziplock bag when bath hits 135 fill ziplock with 135 water and push out air, zip and drop bag in water bath. Ziplock contains any egg that may accidentally break from handling.


----------

